# rim strip alternatives- plugs?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What rim strip plugs are good? I have seen several mentioned.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

I use the Velocity Velo plugs.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm lazy and cheap. I used Velox until I found it would shift on the adhesive base and expose the sharp spoke holes to the tube. Now i use a double layer of duct tape. The plugs do seem like a more elegant solution.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I have never, ever, seen Velox shift, except in the case when someone used the narrow flavor instead of the wider flavor. Velox is dead reliable.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

The only time I ever had an issue with Velox tape was one time I did a wheel build and was way too liberal with oil for lubing the nipples. It took months but the oil impregnated tape tore.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

same thing here, velox shifted, but i simply cleaned the rims with alchol then put some new velox tape no problems in 6 months have considered the plugs may use them when the velox tape dies, that may be some time!


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Zipp makes a good, thin rim strip. If you have trouble mounting tires, try it.


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

My personal taste wasn't good for the plugs. They didn't work in the Shimi WH7801 wheels..., they tasted a little acidic and my teeth fell out =) that and the Plugs were too small and fell out of the rim. I'm assuming they work on regular rims just fine. (spoke holes normal sized for normal nipples at rim etc).

My fav fix is the orange supah light Conti hi perf tape. To get all weenie with the weight just cut a little square---just enough to cover the hole. It's damn light and lasts a damn long time. 

I've even been told by some who swear by velox.....for the reason that they believe Velox adds a little "give" just a tinge..but enough so that if an object tries to puncture a tube that it will add a little "give" and therefore protect the tube from getting a flat. Don't ask me to elaborate on that one.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Another option that I've had good luck with is plain old strapping tape. It comes in different widths and is lighter than Velox. I normally use 2 layers, but the wheels I've done in one layer have held up fine for the better part of a year now...

It's cheap, too!


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*strapping rim tape*



epicxt said:


> Another option that I've had good luck with is plain old strapping tape. It comes in different widths and is lighter than Velox. I normally use 2 layers, but the wheels I've done in one layer have held up fine for the better part of a year now...
> 
> It's cheap, too!


Can I cut it into squares like the plugs to save weight?


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lightweight rimstrip options...*

I guess you could try it, though I would be a bit leery of riding at high pressure...
However, the tube may exert enough normal force against the rim strip to hold the squares in place. I'll let you experiment with it and let me know how it does at 110 psi


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

epicxt said:


> I guess you could try it, though I would be a bit leery of riding at high pressure...
> However, the tube may exert enough normal force against the rim strip to hold the squares in place. I'll let you experiment with it and let me know how it does at 110 psi


I use a rim tape reinforced with strands of fiberglass (Stans NoTube). I cut into squares and place over each spoke hole. 1/3 weight and 1/3 material and never a problem on Rolf Elan's.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> I use a rim tape reinforced with strands of fiberglass (Stans NoTube). I cut into squares and place over each spoke hole. 1/3 weight and 1/3 material and never a problem on Rolf Elan's.


In my experience, the Stan's rim strips are heavy (Relatively speaking and keeping with the spirit of this Forum), so even using the pieces likely didn't save much, if anything, over other options. I've weighed and used most every "variation on a theme" rim strip over the past 30 years and have found 1/2" strapping tape (Single layer), ROX Ultralight, and Veloplugs to be the lightest.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I have had ROX split at spoke hole. You need 2-3 wraps to be dependable. Stans was about 10g.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Strapping tape is good the first time. As soon as you need to get it off, though, it's a mess. Not a terrible problem, but not something you want to do with wheels that true thru the rim bed.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

I have always used electrical tape as a rim strip. Wrap a couple layers around the rim and I've never had a problem. It can't weigh that much. Next time I put on new tape I'll weigh it. It comes off easy when I want to put a new layer on the rim (usually when I break a spoke and have to replace the nipple).

And before anyone else points this out, yes it deforms into the spoke hole, but it covers the sharp edges and doesn't cut through so it works just fine. I typically run 120+ psi in a 700x23


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Veloplugs*

I've used Veloplugs on Easton Circuits and Velocity Aeroheads with great luck. They require an 8mm spoke hole to mount them. My Circuits used a little larger spoke hole thus I needed to flex out the prongs which hold in the veloplugs. Once I did that they have held fine for thousands of miles. I'd use them again...


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

danl1 said:


> Strapping tape is good the first time. As soon as you need to get it off, though, it's a mess. Not a terrible problem, but not something you want to do with wheels that true thru the rim bed.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Good point. Hadn't thought of that, but then again none of my wheels are of that style...


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

One of the overlooked advantages of a rim tape is that it adds a small bit of insulation between a hot rim and the rubber of the tube. An important issue on steep descents. For this reason I use a good cloth tape such as Velox or sometimes the Performance brand if I can't find Velox. 

Let's just say I leared this the hard way.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

*Velo Plugs feedback...*

I've used Velo Plugs on my Xero XR1 with mixed results.
1) Velo Plugs only fits perfectly on Velocity rims. If you've other rims, it's kind of hit and miss.
2) I can press the Velo plugs into the XR1 rim hole, but the plug raddle and kind of loosy. Not a tight fit. I've to use a tiny bit of glue to "hold" the plug to the rim hole from falling out.
3) What happen when you get a flat and try to do a road side flat change? you pull out the flat tube and all the plug fall off from the rim hole along with the old tube (they tend to stick to each other). Not good. One more thing you've to worry about when changing flat.

stick with what works (a good rim tapes)...


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Kwantani said:


> I've used Velo Plugs on my Xero XR1 with mixed results.
> 1) Velo Plugs only fits perfectly on Velocity rims. If you've other rims, it's kind of hit and miss.
> 2) I can press the Velo plugs into the XR1 rim hole, but the plug raddle and kind of loosy. Not a tight fit. I've to use a tiny bit of glue to "hold" the plug to the rim hole from falling out.
> 3) What happen when you get a flat and try to do a road side flat change? you pull out the flat tube and all the plug fall off from the rim hole along with the old tube (they tend to stick to each other). Not good. One more thing you've to worry about when changing flat.
> ...


Did you talc your tubes? That should solve your problems with the tube sticking to the plugs


----------

